# Where to buy plants locally?



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking to start up a new tank from scratch and I'm trying to find a LFS that has a good selection of plants. The only LFSs I've been to in the last week is the True Percula in Arlington and The Fish Gallery in Dallas. Neither store will suffice for what I need. Percula didn't really have anything at all, and while Fish Gallery had HC and rotala indica, I need more than just those 2. 

I'm looking for glosso, HM, Diplidis, E. tenellus, rotala nanjenshan, and some kind of moss.

is this possible? Or is mail order of the FS/FT forum my only hope... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Usually all you have to do is ask here in the club forum. If someone in the club doesnt have it then usually post WTB in the for sale forum. I unforutanely dont have any of the plants you are looking for except for the moss but give it time there are alot of members in the DFW area with a vast array of plants. Good luck and PM if you want some moss.

JAX


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! 

Aquariumplants.com has everything I need in-stock at the moment. I'm going to wait to have them shipped the Monday after Christmas. 

Now to find some earthworm castings and get to boiling before then.


----------

